# OPK - no smiley face????????? What's Happening to me???



## Vickytofts32 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Hope someone can help me.  I'm new to the OPK and need some advice.  I had my day 21 bloods last month and they came back at 27.1 and was told I was borderline ovulation. So I need to have another 21 day bloods done in 2 weeks.  

Since then I decided to buy OPK and done everything according to the instructions (calculated cycle length 27/28 days) and started using OPK on 2nd June (CD10) and not had a positive result yet. Been charting my BBT and that's been a bit up and down (tested same time every morning before i get out of bed).  

I have PCOS and am wondering if I only ovulate every now and then.  Am I doing this right or what?  
According to my charting i am 3DPO - am really confused,  Shall I keep testing all next week or wait.

Please help              

Vicky 

xxxx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Vicky
I recently posted a similar question as I was CD17 and still no smiley face. I have a regular 30 day cycle, but have discovered since tracking my cycle between treatments, that I ovulate late (usually around CD16/17) I finally got my smiley face today - CD20!  I can't comment on how PCOS might influence your ovulation however, I would suggest you keep going with using the ovulation sticks, so at least you can rule out/in whether you just ovulate late in your cycle?  

Best of luck with your blood tests

Regards
DJ


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got pcos too Hun and would occasionally have an ovulatory cycles which would be 36 days+ - my temp would be all over the place those months too.,

I tend to have cycles that vary from 29-32 days and ovulate around day 19, so have a shorter luteal phase. 

Keep going and see what thr next set of bloods show. 

Are you getting any other signs of ovulation like changes to cervical mucus? 

Katie x


----------



## Vickytofts32 (Feb 14, 2011)

aah thank you girls.

It's just so confusing. I personally think that I do not ovulate every month. Some months I get all the symptoms and other months I get nothing at all.  I will keep testing then and hope for the best. I have heard that PCOS can play havoc with OPK's.

Good luck to you all & thank you.

I will post back after next set of bloods


xxxxx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Some women with pcos have high lh levels all the time so will get lots of positives but may not ovulate (can't explain how sorry!) - have you tried a low gi diet? Made a massive difference to my cycles when we were ttc our dd. X


----------



## Vickytofts32 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi there


Thanks Katie. No I have not looked into a low gi diet - never thought about it but I will now. Trying to cut down on my caffine intake and also giving up smoking this month. Just done my OPK for today and still no smiley face - now 4 days past ovulation.  

xxxx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

There is still time hun, keep testing. Try a little later in the day. Cb recommend btwn 2 and 2.30pm x


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Vicky ...

Just wanted to say Hi and I am exactly the same as you    We are trying OPK's for the first time this month.  Started on the 1st June which was CD8 and still no smiley face yet... I have been diagnosed with PCOS too and i had read on here about people with PCOs ovulating late so thought we would give it a whirl, as maybe we were doing the deed at the wrong time    

So I haven't much to add, but we can always chat each other through the next few days of waiting for the magical   to appear ? 

Fingers crossed for your  

Kat xxx


----------

